# Young carpenter trying to start a business



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pat.......a few thoughts

It's a lot easier to start a business...any business.....when the economy is on the upswing. Not sure what it's like where you are but most markets a picking up and even getting strong.

Start paying close attention and tracking your time spent doing jobs. Include drive time......client time......office time....getting materials......you have to charge for it all. Do this immediately.

Find a mentor.....someone who's been there done that.

Bookmark CT.......visit often! :thumbup:
I think you can already see the value of these forums.......there's a lot of very smart, experienced people giving out advice and information......for free!

Good luck! You'll do great.

Mike


----------



## BrianNNOLA (Jul 22, 2009)

SDel Prete said:


> Nothing to assume. Sure maybe your way works for you but telling a newbie that just seems like the way wrong path. And what I quoted of yours is illegal. Why would you tell someone to do illegal work?


What part of "There are a few directions you can go here" do you not seem to comprehend? I live in a "Right to work" state, which means I have to right to work for ANYONE who is willing to hire me.
I've been doing this for over 20 years and has not ONCE got me in ANY trouble with the law. Homeowners can file permits in case you never realized that, and it is easy enough to get a plumber or electrician to file a permit (for a small fee) while allowing me to do the work as if I'm their employee with them coming in later to do inspections. As long as the work is done according to local building codes and meets the inspector's requirements, all is the same and good, and everybody is happy. Not everything is cut and dry as you might think, as there are alternatives in this industry. I know people like me present a pain and barrier to people like you from being able to hoard all the work and hold a monopoly, but that is your issue, not mine, and consumers will always continue to look for alternatives and markets to address their needs without all the red tape.
Now if you're going to do commercial or industrial work, by all means your methods are the only option, but in the home restoration / renovation business, they're simply not, and is why Home Depot and Lowe's prosper.

This is also not the SDel Prete. com webiste where you feel you can control what others suggest, so you will do well to keep your comments and suggestions directed at the person who creates the thread.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah, and they make a few hundred grand a year. Which means they make a lot more the the average guy who sits in a cubicle all day.
> 
> My point was it's better not to make sweeping generalizations.


Try living on 200k in manhattan. Lol.

I would say, in general, any advice about how to run a business would be a generalization. Planning to run a profitable business by leveraging the labor of others is great advice. You will work less, live longer and make more money than some yahoos (myself included) whose short weeks are sixty hours long doing bids, accounting, buying material, driving, studying and performing the job.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BrianNNOLA said:


> What part of "There are a few directions you can go here" do you not seem to comprehend? I live in a "Right to work" state, which means I have to right to work for ANYONE who is willing to hire me.
> I've been doing this for over 20 years and has not ONCE got me in ANY trouble with the law. Homeowners can file permits in case you never realized that, and it is easy enough to get a plumber or electrician to file a permit (for a small fee) while allowing me to do the work as if I'm their employee with them coming in later to do inspections. As long as the work is done according to local building codes and meets the inspector's requirements, all is the same and good, and everybody is happy. Not everything is cut and dry as you might think, as there are alternatives in this industry. I know people like me present a pain and barrier to people like you from being able to hoard all the work and hold a monopoly, but that is your issue, not mine, and consumers will always continue to look for alternatives and markets to address their needs without all the red tape.
> Now if you're going to do commercial or industrial work, by all means your methods are the only option, but in the home restoration / renovation business, they're simply not, and is why Home Depot and Lowe's prosper.
> 
> This is also not the SDel Prete. com webiste where you feel you can control what others suggest, so you will do well to keep your comments and suggestions directed at the person who creates the thread.


Feel better? 

I'm simply showing him that what you say is illegal in NJ. You can go about your ways of bypassing inspections all you want. Enjoy and have fun. However the people I do work for always ask for the licensed and insured contractor. Mind you that your contradicting yourself with what you say about inspections but that's neither here nor there. Seems the OP isn't around anyway. 

My comments were never meant to start a pissing match but it seems calling you out has offended you. That was never the purpose. 

Good day


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been had my own business for 15 yrs, starting out it takes twice the $ saved back that you think it will, make sure you have 2 to 3 times what you think it will take to start. dont rely on credit and expect at least one crazy customer that will try to not pay. I made it through some very rough times ( think truck repo, 911 and people freaking out and dropping jobs, ect),, I made it thru with blood sweat and tears but if its what you love go for it think every move through first and never take chances with no permits ect your the one that will pay for mistakes not your boss good luck!:thumbsup:


----------

